# Pas de connection avec ma free box.



## Elisa (16 Avril 2004)

Bonjour tous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Je viens de recevoir ma free box.
Pourtant je ne suis pas en zone dégroupée, mais parait il qu'ils l'envoient tout de même.

J'ai suivi toutes les instructions.

J'ai donc acheté un cordon Ethernet droit.
Et tout branché comme indiqué.
L'afficheur travaille quelques minutes, puis affiche bien l'heure.
Donc modem configuré.
Ensuite j'allume le mac puis je configure comme ils le demandent.

Les adresses IP et truc machin s'affichent bien.
Ce qui témoigne disent ils de la bonne identification auprès de free.

Et quand je lance explorer ou safari, ben rien ne se passe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Message d'erreur comme quoi il ne trouve pas le site.
Alors que faire ?

Je me suis remise sur mon modem olitec et tout fonctionne.
Et pour les avoir au tel, c'est horrible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Aidez moiiiiiiii je vous en suppliiiiie 

S'il vous plait


----------



## Nathalex (16 Avril 2004)

Es-tu sure que les DNS sont bien configurés ?
Si tu rentres 195.68.28.47 dans safari, les résultats ne sont pas meilleurs ?


----------



## maousse (16 Avril 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


refait tout pareil jusque là, et essaie d'indiquer en plus les serveurs dns de free dans la config réseau, ceux-ci :

212.27.32.177
212.27.32.176

(free envoie des freebox depuis peu à tout le monde, ce qui veut dire que tu as accès à une seconde ligne téléphonique après l'avoir activé sur le site free)


----------



## Elisa (16 Avril 2004)

Dans Safari ?
Je le rentre où ?

Elisa novice


----------



## maousse (16 Avril 2004)

dans les préférences système&gt; réseau 

là où la notice de la freebox t'as dit d'indiquer 'via dhcp' normalement, en dessous, il y a un cadre pour entrer les serveurs dns, c'est là.


----------



## Elisa (16 Avril 2004)

Et normalement ça suffit ?

J'essaie ça et je vous tiens au courant.

Pour la ligne de tel, c'est valable même en zone non dégroupée ?
Coooool   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Merci maousse.


----------



## Elisa (16 Avril 2004)

Toujours pas.

"Serveur introuvable"

quand je tape une adresse.

Pourtant j'ai réussi à configurer mon modem Olitec.
C'est que je ne dois pas être trop kokonne   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elisa pôblonde.  
(scuses pour les blondes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Tu étais chez quel FAI avant?


----------



## Elisa (16 Avril 2004)

Chez personne Tibo.


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Alors vérifie que ton ordi ne cherche pas à se connecter avec la configuration réseau de ton ancien modem 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Au besoin supprime cette configuration mais garde les infos pour reinstaller si ça ne marche pas


----------



## Elisa (16 Avril 2004)

Comment je vérifie ça ?

Quand je change de config dans les prefs normalement il devrait suivre .


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Tu vois ça dans les préférences de réseau.

Pas forcément tu peux avoir des fichiers qui posent problèmes j'ai vu ça en essayant une offre gratuite d'AOL


----------



## Elisa (16 Avril 2004)

Keske je dois faire alors ?
Je supprime la config actuelle ?

Mais si ça ne marche pas, je suis bonne pour reconfigurer le modem et tout le bazard, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Avril 2004)

Oui mais avant répare les autorisations au cas où ça ne peut pas faire de mal si c'est un problème de fichier


----------



## Elisa (16 Avril 2004)

Euh pourquoi faire ?


----------



## maousse (17 Avril 2004)

pour rien , ça n'a rien à voir ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 tu as réussi à obtenir quelquechose finalement ?

sinon, recommence le réglage, en suivant à la lettre la notice, c'est vraiment bien décrit. Au besoin, une fois que tu as refait le réglage, redémarre la freebox, elle peut être capricieuse, on ne sait jamais...


----------



## Elisa (17 Avril 2004)

Merci maousse.

Rien ne fonctionne.

J'ai tout refait, et toujours "serveur introuvable"

Comprends pô  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Je crois que je vais les appeler.
Mais je vais enore poireauter 1 plombe au tel.

Elisa qui aurait dû prendre le lave linge plutot ...


----------



## SergeD (17 Avril 2004)

Bonsoir,
j'ai parcouru la doc de la freebox V3 sur le site de Free et j'ai l'impression que le problème est entre ton Mac et la Freebox.
Tu dis avoir une adresse IP, c'est bien une adresse Free et pas une adresse du type 169.....
Tu pourrais faire un ping sur Free, pour cela tu lances "Utilitaire réseau" qui se trouve dans Applications:Utilitaires. Tu choisis l'onglet Ping, tu mets free.fr dans la case adéquate, 10 dans le nombre de ping et tu lances.
Quel type de Mac as-tu. Je pense à une mauvaise négociations de paramètres entre le Mac et le FreeBox.
Dans les forums, je n'ai pas trouvé une seule personne (PC ou Mac) qui a fait fonctionner la FreeBox en non dégroupé.


----------



## maousse (17 Avril 2004)

effectivement, serge a raison, donc revoyons en détail ce qui peut clocher...

voilà copie d'écran de mes réglages réseau avec ma freebox :
onglet tcp/ip 
onglet ethernet 

dans ce deuxième onglet, ça ne fonctionnait pas pour moi en 'automatiquement', free a modifié ses paramètres dernièrement apparemment, et si ça ne fonctionne pas d'abord en 'automatiquement' au début, essaie le réglage manuel comme je l'ai fait, ça devrait aller en réglant tout pareil.

Bon, c'est mon adresse ip sur la copie d'écran, tu n'auras pas la même, c'est normal, mais quelquechose dans le genre.


----------



## SergeD (17 Avril 2004)

Bonsoir,
je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir raison. Ta solution ne donne ( d'après les différents posts que j'ai lu) pas toujours satisfaction, à moins qu'elle ne soit pas bien appliquée. Il y a bien un problème entre le Mac et La FreeBox. J'ai fait un tour sur MacADSL et ce n'est pas réjouissant.
Voici l'adresse  MacADSL


----------



## vm (18 Avril 2004)

!!ATTENTION !!


******************************************************
<font color="orange">+ DHCP pour degroupé
+ PPPoE pour non degroupé meme freebox </font> 
******************************************************

PS: j'aurais du faire des boité d'alerte chez MS j'ai raté ma vocation


----------



## SergeD (18 Avril 2004)

bonsoir,
donc il suffit d'enlever le modem et de mettre la FreeBox à la place.
l'as-tu fait?

La FreeBox affichant l'heure, elle est connectée et connue de Free en DHCP????


----------



## maousse (19 Avril 2004)

vm a dit:
			
		

> !!ATTENTION !!
> 
> 
> ******************************************************
> ...



je crois que je vais dire...pas d'accord. Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, il n'y a aucune nuance dans la configuration d'un ordinateur derrière freebox, que la ligne soit dégroupée ou non. La documentation aurait été mise à jour si besoin était, free est au point là-dessus en règle générale (au point de documenter précisément la configuration pour win, mac et linux, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tout le monde quand même). Effectivement, une freebox non dégroupée se connecte en pppoe, mais c'est transparent pour l'utilisateur, qui configure sa machine en dhcp, l'authentification se fait au niveau du dslam, directement par la freebox. La preuve, c'est qu'une freebox toute seule doit permettre d'utiliser la ligne téléphonique free, et ce même sans ordinateur connecté, donc la connexion est déjà faite dès que l'heure s'affiche (signe que la synchro adsl est bonne, et que la freebox est correctement identifiée au niveau du dslam)

Donc, jusqu'à preuve du contraire, il suffit de suivre la documentation et de régler son ordinateur en dhcp simple.



			
				SergeD a dit:
			
		

> bonsoir,
> donc il suffit d'enlever le modem et de mettre la FreeBox à la place.
> l'as-tu fait?
> 
> La FreeBox affichant l'heure, elle est connectée et connue de Free en DHCP????


la freebox affichant l'heure est signe qu'elle est synchro et authentifiée avec le dslam (par un mécanisme pppoe en non dégroupé transparent pour l'utilisateur, avec reconnexion automatique après la déconnexion des 24 heures, service téléphonie autonome de la connexion internet oblige)

vm, tu te connectes par freebox en non dégroupé ? si j'ai tout faux(ce dont je doute très fortement), dis le tout de suite, ça m'évitera de m'enfoncer plus dans des explications qui commencent à être longues


----------



## Elisa (19 Avril 2004)

Merci à vous tous les garçons.

Mais vous parlez un peu chinois pour moi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La freebox marque l'heure.
Donc elle est bien reconnue chez free, c'est ça ?

Alors je suis perdue. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je suis les conseils de qui ?

C'est pas que je veuille être capricieuse, mais a chaque fois je dois remettre la freebox, rebidouiller, et ensuite remettre l'ancien modem pour vous joindre.

Pffff ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je vais essayer un peu tout ça.
Merci merci  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BisouX

Elisa kikrake


----------



## SergeD (19 Avril 2004)

Bonsoir,
à mon avis commence à appliquer la méthode de maousse de 23h41
bon courage


----------



## Bilbo (19 Avril 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Je suis les conseils de qui ?




Ceux de maousse. Il n'y a pas lieu de flinguer tes configurations.

Avant de chercher du coté du fournisseur d'accès, il faut regarder si le mac voit la Freebox. Lance un Terminal (il est dans le dossier Utilitaires qui est dans les Applications). Puis tu tapes : 
	
	



```
ifconfig -a
```
 tu copies le résultat, tu le stockes et tu le colles ici.

Évidemment, il faut le faire quand tu es connectée à la FreeBox et après avoir redémarré (il y a d'autres moyens mais c'est le plus sûr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). Puis tu fais en sorte que tu puisses poster ici et nous donner le résultat.

À+


----------



## vm (19 Avril 2004)

vm a dit:
			
		

> !!ATTENTION !!
> 
> 
> ******************************************************
> ...



cela vient d'une source sur de chez free
free a ais a jour le firmware de le freebox pour le PPPoE
de toute faon en non dégroupé ça passe par FT don pour de DHCP vu qu'elle ne fait pas routeur


----------



## vm (19 Avril 2004)

la hot line m'a confirmé ça hier

je vais chez qu'elle qu'un cette semaine qui a une freebox en non degroupé et qui peux se connecté qu'en PPPoE


----------



## vm (19 Avril 2004)

je confirmerais ça quand je verais des mes yeux


----------



## Elisa (19 Avril 2004)

Maousse.

Alors je viens de refaire la manip.

Je me suis bien mise sur Ethernet intégré.
Via DHCP.

Mon adresse IP renvoyée est du type 169. ... ...

Je n'ai rien en "routeur"

et ton adresse ipv6 s'appelle chez moi Adresse Ethernet.
Et est du type :  00:30:65 etc ...

Et je n'ai pas d'onglet Ethernet.

Et la commande citée par (zut j'ai oublié son nom ... Elisa tête en l'air 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) donne ceci :


lo0: flags=8049&lt;UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 16384
        inet6 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1 prefixlen 128 
        inet6 fe80
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x1 
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
gif0: flags=8010&lt;POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 1280
stf0: flags=0&lt;&gt; mtu 1280
en0: flags=8863&lt;UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 1500
        inet6 fe80
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




230:65ff:fe99:e062%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
        inet 169.254.6.255 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 169.254.255.255
        ether 00:30:65:99:e0:62 
        media: autoselect (10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex&gt status: active
        supported media: none autoselect 10baseT/UTP &lt;half-duplex&gt; 10baseT/UTP &lt;half-duplex,hw-loopback&gt; 10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex&gt; 10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex,hw-loopback&gt; 100baseTX &lt;half-duplex&gt; 100baseTX &lt;half-duplex,hw-loopback&gt; 100baseTX &lt;full-duplex&gt; 100baseTX &lt;full-duplex,hw-loopback&gt;

Voilà j'espère que ça vous aidera.


----------



## Bilbo (19 Avril 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Et la commande citée par (zut j'ai oublié son nom ... Elisa tête en l'air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bon clairement, ta Freebox ne te donne pas l'IP, le DHCP ne marche pas. Question bête, ton modem Olitec est-il Ethernet ? Si oui, fais en sorte qu'il marche puis branche la Freebox à la place de l'Olitec.

Un bon coupable éventuel est aussi le câble, mais je ne connais pas la nouvelle Freebox. Quelqu'un pourrait me dire s'il y a un voyant de « Link » ?

À+


----------



## Elisa (19 Avril 2004)

Non ya pas de voyant.

L'olitec est usb.

La freebox ne fonctionne qu'en Ethernet sur Mac.Parce que pas de pilote dispo.

Tu crois que ça peut venir du cable ?


----------



## Bilbo (19 Avril 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois que ça peut venir du cable ?


Oui ça peut. C'est même un très grand classique. Il faut toujours commencer par là. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




À+


----------



## Elisa (19 Avril 2004)

J'ai pas de moyen de m'assurer que ça vient de lui ?
Obligée d'en acheter un autre.

Dans les codes, tu as lu que le modem n'étais pas reconnu c'est ça ?


----------



## Bilbo (19 Avril 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Dans les codes, tu as lu que le modem n'étais pas reconnu c'est ça ?


Non, « j'ai lu » que la connexion en DHCP ne marchait pas. Ça veut dire (du plus probable au moins probable) :<ul type="square">[*]Le câble est naze.[*]Que vm est dans le vrai et qu'il faut faire du PPPoE.[*]Que la Freebox est défectueuse.[/list]

Je viens de regarder la doc. Il n'y a pas de câble Ethernet livré avec la Freebox, tu n'aurais pas branché avec le câble téléphonique par hasard ?

À+


----------



## Elisa (19 Avril 2004)

Arfff !!!! 
Parfois kokonne mais pas greluche, hein ...  pô pousser m'sieur bilbo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Pis toute façon c'est pas la même taille de connectique
Comme j'en avais pas, j'ai demandé à mon resp. informatique au boulot de m'en prêter un.
Il a absolument tenu à me le donner (Chais pô pourquoi ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Un droit " ai je précisé (comme si j'y connaissais qqchose ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

M'enfin normalement il est neuf ce satané cordon.
Alors chais pô ce qui ne va pô  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que ce n'est pas le modem.
Vu le tmps pour l'expédier ...   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Elisa cableuse.


----------



## maousse (19 Avril 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Non, « j'ai lu » que la connexion en DHCP ne marchait pas. Ça veut dire (du plus probable au moins probable) :<ul type="square">[*]Le câble est naze.[*]Que vm est dans le vrai et qu'il faut faire du PPPoE.[*]Que la Freebox est défectueuse.[/list]


ça peut aussi vouloir dire que la négociation pour se régler en 10baseT/UTP ne se fait pas correctement entre le mac et la freebox (la freebox n'accepte que le 10 et pas le 100). Vu qu'elisa n'a pas panther, mais jaguar ("pas d'onglet ethernet"), il faut faire le réglage à la mano par le terminal.


----------



## SergeD (19 Avril 2004)

pourtant cette partie de ifconfig :
 "media: autoselect (10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex&gt status: active"
ne fait penser que la liaison entre Mac et FreeBox est bonne et que la négociation s'est faite 10BaseT

Si je débranche le câble ethernet (je n'ai pas de FreeBox) le status passe à inactive.


----------



## maousse (20 Avril 2004)

exact, j'ai mal lu le message (je suis pas un pro de ifconfig...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 )


----------



## maousse (20 Avril 2004)

pour mettre fin à toute discussion sur ce point :



> «Bon, tâchons de rassurer tout le monde,  larrivée de la Freebox sur les lignes *non*  dégroupées ne changera rien dun point de  vue protocoles réseau : ça reste du PPPoE,  et non du dégroupage (donc reverse sur lIP  qui  continuera  dêtre  celui  correspondant  à  de  lIP/ADSL  -  ie  lnsX-site.proxad.net,  et  non  celui  afférent  au  dégroupage  -  ie  .fbx.proxad.net)  donc  pas  de  changement  au niveau de lIP : ceux qui étaient en fixe  le resteront, tout comme ceux qui étaient en  dynamique. De même, côté Freenaute,* le fonctionnement  dune  Freebox  IP/ADSL  sera  identique  à  celui  dune  Freebox  dégroupée,  à  savoir  établissement de la liaison IP en DHCP*. Ce  qui permettra ainsi une migration IP/ADSL  =&gt; dégroupé des plus transparentes, juste  une déconnexion (liée au dégroupage de la  ligne par FT) puis une fois que la continuité  métallique sera rétablie au bon endroit, le  DSLAM Free mettra à jour la Freebox pour  quelle puisse alors fonctionner non pas en  PPPoE mais en RFC 2684.» Source : Newsgroup proxad.free.adsl


----------



## Elisa (20 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> pour mettre fin à toute discussion sur ce point :
> 
> 
> 
> > «Bon, tâchons de rassurer tout le monde,  larrivée de la Freebox sur les lignes *non*  dégroupées ne changera rien dun point de  vue protocoles réseau : ça reste du PPPoE,  et non du dégroupage (donc reverse sur lIP  qui  continuera  dêtre  celui  correspondant  à  de  lIP/ADSL  -  ie  lnsX-site.proxad.net,  et  non  celui  afférent  au  dégroupage  -  ie  .fbx.proxad.net)  donc  pas  de  changement  au niveau de lIP : ceux qui étaient en fixe  le resteront, tout comme ceux qui étaient en  dynamique. De même, côté Freenaute,* le fonctionnement  dune  Freebox  IP/ADSL  sera  identique  à  celui  dune  Freebox  dégroupée,  à  savoir  établissement de la liaison IP en DHCP*. Ce  qui permettra ainsi une migration IP/ADSL  =&gt; dégroupé des plus transparentes, juste  une déconnexion (liée au dégroupage de la  ligne par FT) puis une fois que la continuité  métallique sera rétablie au bon endroit, le  DSLAM Free mettra à jour la Freebox pour  quelle puisse alors fonctionner non pas en  PPPoE mais en RFC 2684.» Source : Newsgroup proxad.free.adsl



Euh ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Vous êtes sympas les mecs.
Mais j'en fais quoi de ça ?
Ya quelqu'un qui pourrait traduire pour les nulles ?
J'y comprends rien du tout.

Je fais quoi moi avec ma boite libre qui fait pour l'instant réveil ?


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2004)

Bonjour. Annexe, annexion. Connexe, connexion.


----------



## Elisa (20 Avril 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour. Annexe, annexion. Connexe, connexion.



Vi, vi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'avais vu mon énormité.
Mais le temps d'édition étant écoulé je n'ai pas pu corriger ma bourde.

Merci l'ami 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ah tant que j'y suis :
Sexe ==&gt; Section  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Comme quoi


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2004)

Rebonjour. Réflexe. Réflexion.


----------



## loustic (20 Avril 2004)

Encore moi ! Section, secte.


----------



## Elisa (20 Avril 2004)

Tibo ?!?
Tu as supprimé ton post ?

Je le poursuis alors ...

Dois je configurer manuellement le port ethernet par le terminal ?
Et si oui comment ?


----------



## SergeD (20 Avril 2004)

Bonsoir, plus beaucoup de monde pour t'aider, je tente une dernière chose.

Ta freebox fonctionne, elle affiche l'heure, signe de bonne santé.

Dans ta commande ifconfig, un extrait ci-dessous :

en0: flags=8863&lt;UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 1500
inet6 fe80230:65ff:fe99:e062%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
inet 169.254.6.255 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 169.254.255.255
ether 00:30:65:99:e0:62 
media: autoselect (10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex&gt status: active

en0 sur la 1ère ligne est le nom de ta ligne ethernet
status:active sur la dernière, me fait penser que ta liaison est ok.

Donc, Free ne te délivre pas d'adresse IP sur un request DHCP. J'avais ce problème sur Wanadoo-câble et la seul façon de l'obtenir était une coupure électrique, mais ce n'est pas réaliste avec la FreeBox.

Donc ma manip :
-Tu vas dans le terminal
-tu frappes  ifconfig en0
pour vérifier que ta liaison est active
-puis sudo ifconfig en0 down
le système te demande ton password admin, tu frappes en aveugle, il ne s'affiche pas
-ifconfig en0 tu dois avoir status : inactive
-sudo ifconfig en0 up (peut-être pas de password, il est valide pendant quelques minutes)
-ifconfig en0
tu regarde si status : active et sur la 3ème ligne si inet 169.....ou une bonne adresse Free.
tu fais les commandes plusieurs fois.

maousse préconise de mettre la liaison en Half-duplex, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire avec le terminal.

C'est sans danger, je l'ai fait sur mon Mac, mais sans garanti de résultat.
Si je vois quelque chose sur un forum, je te le signale.
Courage.


----------



## Elisa (20 Avril 2004)

Merciii SergeD  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






J'espère que cela fonctionnera.
Je te tiens au courant.


----------



## maousse (20 Avril 2004)

SergeD a dit:
			
		

> maousse préconise de mettre la liaison en Half-duplex, mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment faire avec le terminal.


Je me suis un peu creusé la tête aussi hier soir, et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus.

Sinon, pour toute ces manipulations de terminal, un moyen équivalent est de créer une nouvelle configuration réseau, disons 'vide', avec tous les ports réseau décochés (à décocher en passant par le menu déroulant 'configuration des ports réseau'). En passant de cette configuration vide à la normale, en cliquant bien sur 'appliquer' entre les deux, ça a la même effet qu'un ifconfig up et ifconfig down à la suite dans le terminal. Juste pour être peut-être un peu plus simple. (pourtant, ma phrase a l'air un pue opaque, comme ça, je sais 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Elisa (20 Avril 2004)

Waow.
J'ai une idée.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ma frangine est sur PC (aïe pôtaper )  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Elle est chez free également.
Avec PC ça fonctionne en USB mais également en Ethernet, non ?

En USB, je peux rapidement vérifier si la FreeBox est opérationnelle.
Auquel cas on la passe en Ethernet, pour voir si c'est le cordon qui merdouille.

Si cela fonctionne en Ethernet, c'est que c'est mon Mac qui déconne.

Kess z'en penssez les garçon ?
J'ai bon ou je me fourvoie ?

Elisa kifume


----------



## MarcMame (20 Avril 2004)

Elisa repenons plus simplement...

Vérification de la liaison réseau : 

Menu pomme--&gt;configuration réseau---&gt;Préférences de réseau

Si tu peux faire une copie d'écran c'est encore mieux, sinon :

-Qu'est ce que ça dit ? 
-De quelle couleur est la diode face au nom de chaque élément, Ethernet, Modem, etc.. Rouge, Orange ou Verte ?
-Qu'est ce qu'il y a de marqué précisement ?
-Dans quel ordre se trouve les éléments dans la fenêtre ? (Modem en premier, Ethernet en second, etc..)


----------



## Elisa (21 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis un peu creusé la tête aussi hier soir, et je n'ai pas trouvé non plus.
> 
> Sinon, pour toute ces manipulations de terminal, un moyen équivalent est de créer une nouvelle configuration réseau, disons 'vide', avec tous les ports réseau décochés (à décocher en passant par le menu déroulant 'configuration des ports réseau'). En passant de cette configuration vide à la normale, en cliquant bien sur 'appliquer' entre les deux, ça a la même effet qu'un ifconfig up et ifconfig down à la suite dans le terminal. Juste pour être peut-être un peu plus simple. (pourtant, ma phrase a l'air un pue opaque, comme ça, je sais
> 
> ...




WAOOOWWWW !!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



CA Y EST CA FONCTIONNE AVEC TA MANIP MAOUSSE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MERCIIIIIIIIII   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je croyais que ça ne fonctionnerait jamais ce truc.

 Un maousse bisou pour toi 





Elisa ki n'a toujours pas compris pourquoi ça ne marchait pô ?!?


----------



## Elisa (21 Avril 2004)

Oups 

Bisous aussi à tous ceux qui se sont penché sur mon pitit problème.
Merci


----------



## Bilbo (21 Avril 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> Oups
> 
> Bisous aussi à tous ceux qui se sont penché sur mon pitit problème.
> Merci


Ah ! Ouf ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







À+


----------



## maousse (21 Avril 2004)

aaaah, enfin !!! Super 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Garde quand même en réserve cette configuration 'vide', on sait jamais, pour la prochaine fois où tu pourrais avoir du mal à te connecter, ça ira plus vite


----------



## Elisa (21 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> aaaah, enfin !!! Super
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je ne touche plus à rien.
Promis ;-)


----------



## boblechat (21 Avril 2004)

Moi aussi j'ai une FreeBox qui ne marche pas souvent sous Mac. J'ai un PC elle fonctionne parfaitement et quand je vais sur Mac elle ne marche souvent pas. J'ai un G5 et en touchant l'entree Eternet souvent elle fonctionne. Un conseil laisse chauffer la Freebox il faut parfois pres de cinq minutes pour qu'elle marche correctement


----------



## maousse (21 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> voilà copie d'écran de mes réglages réseau avec ma freebox :
> onglet tcp/ip
> onglet ethernet


essaie en mettant tes prefs réseau comme ça, ça peut aider à ce que les choses se passent bien. Et chauffer ? Je ne crois pas que les choses de l'informatique et de l'électronique soient comme la mécanique, enfin bon pourquoi pas


----------



## nicogala (26 Avril 2004)

Elisa a dit:
			
		

> WAOOOWWWW !!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben moi je viens de recevoir ma freebox, je l'ai connectée comme il se doit, et...rien ! : connection inactive dans le Terminal etc... puis j'ai vu que la prise de mon cable éthernet avait des bavures de plastique qui pouvaient gêner les contacts, après abrasion : contact !  connection active et ... ip 169.... malheureusement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Donc même situation qu' Elisa (même message Terminal: "en0: flags=8863&lt;UP,BROADCAST,SMART,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST&gt; mtu 1500
        inet6 fe80
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




20a:95ff:fee4:c4b2%en0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x4 
        inet 169.254.224.98 netmask 0xffff0000 broadcast 169.254.255.255
        ether 00:0a:95:e4:c4:b2 
        media: autoselect (10baseT/UTP &lt;full-duplex&gt status: active ")

Mais vous vous en doutez la manip sus-citée reste sans effet ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Le mystère reste donc entier sur ce comportement bizarre, et on repart à zéro !
Vous avez d'autres idées ? 
Ou quelqu'un d'autre a eu ça et s'en est sorti par une autre opération ?

(à moins que je fasse fausse route: il n'y a bien pas d'identifiant et de mot de passe à entrer dans les configurations ? )


----------



## maousse (26 Avril 2004)

elle est connectée normalement ? (affichage de l'heure)

tu as essayé les deux réglages : forcer la connexion en 10baseT half-duplex et passer d'une config 'vide' à la config normale ?

tu n'as pas un autre cable (le tien a l'air louche), une autre machine pour tester ?


----------



## nicogala (26 Avril 2004)

ben ma freebox donne bien l'heure: tout a l'air ok de ce côté,
Le cable a l'air ok maintenant (il a marché chez le vendeur 30mn avant que je l'essaye chez moi) car la connection est active et que je reçois une (mauvaise certes) adresse IP ...

Half duplex je sais ni ce que c'est ni comment le faire (je suis sous 10.2.7) ...
Et la manip config vide -&gt; normale , c'est bien : "nouvelle config", puis décocher "modem" et "éthernet intégré" puis "appliquer" , puis cocher "éthernet intégré" , puis réappliquer et "connecter via DHCP" ?
si c'est bien ça, je l'ai fait 10 fois (et aussi ifconfig en0 up et down ds Terminal) mais...rien


----------



## GLX (26 Avril 2004)

Si ça peut aider :
OS X.3.3
J'ai reçu ma freebox après l'activation de mon compte; j'ai donc dans un premier temps utilisé mon modem ECI en changeant juste mon login/password c'était OK (connexion PPOe)
Reception de la freebox.
Je débranche l'ECI et mets alors la freebox : pas de connexion.
Je relis la doc et je cherche en vain DHCP dans le menu déroulant.
J'ai cliqué sur le point d'interrogation et là OSX m'a en fait lancé un assistant pour faire une nouvelle config, entrée du login/password et miracle la connexion s'est fait automatiquement.
Rien à régler ou à choisir et ça marche.
merci Magic OSX


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> Si ça peut aider :
> OS X.3.3
> J'ai reçu ma freebox après l'activation de mon compte; j'ai donc dans un premier temps utilisé mon modem ECI en changeant juste mon login/password c'était OK (connexion PPOe)
> Reception de la freebox.
> ...



Mais sous 10.2.7 je n'ai pas de " ? " qui me lance tout automatiquement...
Et le login/password c'est en PPOe non ?


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

ça y est ça marche, après avoir posé la question sur Freeks.org, on m'a conseillé d'ôter le firewall et là ça marche bien en DHCP..;
Merci en tout cas


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

Euh...question de newbie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 comment on stoppe la connexion (comment on déconnecte quoi !) sans quitter Safari par ex..?


----------



## maousse (27 Avril 2004)

on ne se déconnecte pas, et quitter safari ne déconnecte pas, ça...quitte safari. Si tu veux vraiment te déconnecter, il faut désactiver le port ethernet, ou débrancher le cable ethernet. Tu as une connexion permanente, c'est l'intérêt.

Et ça marche si tu remets le firewall ? (bizarre ce truc quand même)


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

oui ça marche mais bon: remettre le firewall qu'est-ce que ça veut dire hein ? ça dépend des règles spécifiées : moi j'ai allow web sharing entre autre...

Pour la connection permanente c'est ok: compris! mais il y a une histoire de déconnexion toutes les 24h je crois non ? ça se reconnecte seul oubien ?
(qu'on se sent con quand on y connait rien 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## maousse (27 Avril 2004)

la déconnexion toutes les 24 heures, c'est géré tout seul par le freebox. ça ne devrait même pas se remarquer.


----------



## nicogala (27 Avril 2004)

ah, ok , tu veux dire que ça se reconnecte seul et que c'est génant uniquement pour un téléchargement en cours à l'heure fatidique ?


----------



## GLX (27 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> on ne se déconnecte pas, et quitter safari ne déconnecte pas, ça...quitte safari. Si tu veux vraiment te déconnecter, il faut désactiver le port ethernet, ou débrancher le cable ethernet. Tu as une connexion permanente, c'est l'intérêt.


Moi, je trouve ça facheux : avant j'avais l'icone &lt;--&gt; dans la barre de menu (spécifique à PPOe), La barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder ne devrait-elle pas afficher quelquechose ?
voir capture écran

Je ne suis pas en dégroupé (sur Free depuis 4 jours) et ma connexion Free marchait très bien avec le modem ECI, parametré PPOe comme pour Wana (sauf les login et pw...)
Avec la freebox ça marchait pas en PPOe. Je ne comprends donc pas bien cette affaire de PPOe relayé DHCP mais c'est pas grave... 

Je rapelle aussi que :
"En parallèle de votre abonnement Free haut Débit, Free vous offre une connexion gratuite illimitée bas débit (Internet et Communication) de secours joignable uniquement depuis la ligne de votre abonnement Free Haut Débit. Voici les informations nécessaires pour paramétrer votre
connexion :
Login : votre numéro de téléphone
Mot de passe : votre numéro de téléphone
Numéro d'accès Internet Bas Débit de Secours : 0868 92 0911"

Ce qui permet de rester connecté par modem pour résoudre un souci Freebox.


----------



## maousse (28 Avril 2004)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je trouve ça facheux : avant j'avais l'icone &lt;--&gt; dans la barre de menu (spécifique à PPOe), La barre latérale des fenêtres du Finder ne devrait-elle pas afficher quelquechose ?
> voir capture écran
> 
> Je ne suis pas en dégroupé (sur Free depuis 4 jours) et ma connexion Free marchait très bien avec le modem ECI, parametré PPOe comme pour Wana (sauf les login et pw...)
> Avec la freebox ça marchait pas en PPOe. Je ne comprends donc pas bien cette affaire de PPOe relayé DHCP mais c'est pas grave...


En fait, la freebox s'occupe de tout en dégroupé et non dégroupé, et fournit un passerelle dhcp pour que les équipements derrière puissent se connecter en se réglant juste en dhcp. La motivation principale est que la freebox sert aussi pour d'autres services (telephone, tv), et que la connexion a besoin d'être indépendante de tout ordinateur chez le client, pour que ces services puissent être accessibles sans ordinateur (ou tout simplement ordinateur éteint).

Pour nico, à la limite, ça ne devrait même pas gêner un téléchargement, tout comme ça ne devrait pas gêner une communication téléphonique en cours, c'est à tester (ça a du être fait du côté des techniciens free, quand même, mais on n'est à l'abri de rien, modulo une période mise au point)

pour être précis, la freebox ne se connecte pas en PPPoE, mais en PPPoA. Le 'E' voulant dire ethernet, ça n'a aucun sens puisqu'il n'y a pas d'ethernet entre la freebox et la prise de téléphone. C'est donc un 'A', comme dans Point to Point Protocol over ATM


----------



## alèm (28 Avril 2004)

maousse a dit:
			
		

> En fait, la freebox s'occupe de tout en dégroupé et non dégroupé, et fournit un passerelle dhcp pour que les équipements derrière puissent se connecter en se réglant juste en dhcp.



tu crois ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







j'ai mon routeur qui dit que t'es rien qu'un menteur !


----------



## macnaute (28 Avril 2004)

Pour info, j'ai réceptionné ma Freebox vendredi 23/4 (soit 28 jours après l'inscription en ligne, l'ai connecté samedi matin après avoir acheté un câble ethernet droit et assez de filtres pour tous les téléphones de la maison (qui d'ailleurs sont bien trop chers dans certains magasins).
Plusieurs essais après affichage PPP puis de l'heure sur la Freebox. Sans résultats sur l'ordinateur : le câble ethernet n'était pas bien enfoncé... (je n'avais pas entendu le clic, n'ayant jamais géré d'ethernet sur aucun de mes Macs, je n'y connaissais rien !)
Déménagement du Mac avec branchement sur une autre prise téléphonique, de peur que le fait que la rallonge téléphonique soit à l'origine de mes soucis.
Finalement, dimanche soir, nouvel essai... pour une raison X celà fonctionne... 
Mon Firewall liste bien toutes les tentatives d'accès (DHCP et autres), et tout d'un coup, alors que la page Free s'était très bien chargée, plus rien... alors que les tentatives d'accès continuent à être listées sur l'écran...
Après moultes inspections, je découvre qu'Internet Explorer affiche un message d'erreur lorsque je me connecte, alors que iCab fonctionne à merveille. De là à remettre en service IE 4... et rien ne fonctionne. Puis on jette tout ce qu'on peut trouver dans les préférences IE... rien ne va mieux.
En fait, dans les préférences d'Internet Explorer, de part mon ancienne connection RTC, il y avait une case cochée au niveau des Proxys. Je l'ai décochée, et IE fonctionne à nouveau... tandis que j'ai désactivé la protection avancée de mon Firewall, qui protégeait pour UDP et pour TCP, ce qui empêchait apparemment le paramétrage DHCP à partir du port 68.
(Attention, je ne suis ni une pro du mac ni une pro de l'internet... et n'y connais donc rien aux ports etc....)

En résumé, tout nouveau système demande un temps d'adaptation et de mise en place, mais là c'est vraiment une nouvelle vie qui commence... même pour mon vieux iMac que je voulais changer à l'origine à cause de sa lenteur (qui n'était finalement dûe qu'au modem 56K... et encore... ce n'était pas comparable avec les connections en 14400 en 1996-1997 sur un Powerbook 180 !)

Maintenant il faut juste croiser les doigts pour que celà continue de fonctionner de la sorte aussi à l'avenir.

Matériel utilisé : iMac 350 MHz d'avril 2000 - 128 Mo de RAM - Système 9.0.3 
Freebox en zone non dégroupée


----------



## nicogala (28 Avril 2004)

macnaute a dit:
			
		

> assez de filtres pour tous les téléphones de la maison (qui d'ailleurs sont bien trop chers dans certains magasins).



Chez-moi : le seul filtre fournit sert pour deux téléphones et le modem du Mac sans pblm...(j'étais sûr que qd ils disaient(partout) qu'il fallait un filtre pour CHAQUE appareil: c'est pour pousser à la consommation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------

